# Probably selling these eventually



## Borad (Sep 19, 2014)

I didn't read the thread on pricing cameras but I guess I will. Any idea on the value of these? The shutter on the older one looks stuck open a bit. I already put it away or else I'd try poking it or something. I'd also be willing to trade either or both but I know this isn't the right section for selling and trading so I'm not asking for offers.


----------



## smithdan (Sep 19, 2014)

The Brownie Hawkeye is a mid to late 50's box and fairly common.  I have three, one recently converted to pinhole and another presently loaded up and ready to go this weekend.  The folder may be rarer due to it's age, possibly pre 1922.  It's missing some covering but has a carrying strap, usually the first to go. Shutter should be reparable.

Info on the No 2 Primo here. 
kodak classics - mischa koning

Old cameras with a few exceptions aren't worth much.


----------



## Borad (Sep 20, 2014)

It makes sense for the hinged door to be covered but it never occurred to me that covering belonged there. My great grandfather probably tore it off instead of gluing it back. I think they're selling for about $20. Maybe I'll find some old photos taken with it and put them on display with the camera. No room for that right now though, and I'm not looking forward to dusting it.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Sep 20, 2014)

The Premo might be worth $30-40 since it takes 120 film and can still be used-the Lomography crowd loves these things, but the condition knocks it a little. The "shutter" you see is the aperture outside of the shutter, which is in front of the lens oddly enough.


----------



## gsgary (Sep 21, 2014)

Don't go buying a round the world air ticket before selling them


----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Oct 14, 2014)

I have a display case full of old cameras.

Why?

No one wants to buy them.


----------

